# Time 2 pack it in



## fire stick (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi you lot.
when do you think its time 2 pack it in motorhomeing iam 61 now hope i got another 10 years left yet.
there will be a time i will have 2 pack it in (some times i think iam 21 when iam wild camping) The wife just said i wish.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 18, 2016)

The day you can't get the van a rockin':shag:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2016)

izwozral said:


> The day you can't get the van a rockin':shag:


I can't get my van rocking in a force ten gale on top of a cliff, is it because I am on my own?


----------



## izwozral (Jan 18, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I can't get my van rocking in a force ten gale on top of a cliff, is it because I am on my own?



It may help if a female member of this forum joins you, unfortunately I can't think of anyone off hand. 

If anyone DELICIOUS comes to mind i will give you a nod


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 18, 2016)

My dad is 74 and was out in his Bambi van most of last summer. He loves it


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 18, 2016)

izwozral said:


> It may help if a female member of this forum joins you, unfortunately I can't think of anyone off hand.
> 
> If anyone DELICIOUS comes to mind i will give you a nod



Cough cough :rockroll:


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jan 18, 2016)

My fathers 83, lives in Capetown, and he comes over to the UK 3 months of the year, picks up his MH and tours around UK scrounging meals and free hookups from the family LOL, so hopefully you have at least another 20 years left touring.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 18, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I can't get my van rocking in a force ten gale on top of a cliff, is it because I am on my own?




I thought you could turn your hand to anything.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2016)

decided against that comment :scared:


probably too much info there


----------



## oppy (Jan 18, 2016)

Tezza, we have just got into our 70s and have just completed our 1st year on the wildside, so if this dotty couple can do it, anyone can. We can even fix you up with mossypussy if you ask nicely


----------



## carol (Jan 18, 2016)

As a single woman of a certain age I wonder about it myself. That's why I'm wary of investing in another van though I know that sounds a bit negative! Unfortunately, I'm having to invest in a new roof anyway. Ah, the joys of......


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2016)

carol said:


> As a single woman of a certain age I wonder about it myself. That's why I'm wary of investing in another van though I know that sounds a bit negative! Unfortunately, I'm having to invest in a new roof anyway. Ah, the joys of......


WHAT!!! another roof !! you do get through them ,blimey !


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2016)

oppy said:


> Tezza, we have just got into our 70s and have just completed our 1st year on the wildside, so if this dotty couple can do it, anyone can. We can even fix you up with mossypussy if you ask nicely


If any of them read post #9 before I decided to delete it 10secs after posting they wouldn't give me the time of dayView attachment 37287, I can't even blame the drink, perhaps I have always been disgusting and Maggy has been right all alongView attachment 37288


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice to hear of other singles wild camping. I was getting a bit worried it was just me on my lonesome.
I do have a big dog though  not that she'd be a fat lot of use for protection  she's as daft as a brush, but she keeps me warm and is great company. Mind you, she snores and farts and pinches the duvet worse than most men would and she doesn't even make a cuppa in the morning :dog: and she can't play cards or do the crossword. She never moans though and I get to pick what's on telly


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2016)

best time to knock it on the head is when you're dead, apparently it slows you down a bit


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 18, 2016)

I wonder what the age of the oldest wild camper is? Anybody know? 

Love the story of Johnny's dad at 83 still enjoying himself.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 18, 2016)

Go for it as long as you are able to, and you can still enjoy it.  We are 70 and 73, and still enjoy our motorhoming.  It has become harder to do the things we used to be able to do with no trouble (gave up THAT years ago!!) but as long as we can still empty the cassette without assistance, and one of us is still able to drive, we are good to go. Derek would like an automatic, as he has problems with using his feet, but if he can master the autoclutch, we should be OK there.  The cost of changing to a full automatic has made him quite motivated!

I wish we could get around better, but neither of us is in a wheelchair yet, and we can manage short distances.  We just try to make sure we are parked up somewhere where we enjoy our surroundings, rather than having to walk to somewhere.


----------



## carol (Jan 18, 2016)

n brown said:


> WHAT!!! another roof !! you do get through them ,blimey !



Bloody hell Nigel, never thought of that!


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2016)

carol said:


> Bloody hell Nigel, never thought of that!


can't think why it popped into my head!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 19, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> Cough cough :rockroll:



i got just the thing for that cough :tongue::dance:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 19, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> Nice to hear of other singles wild camping. I was getting a bit worried it was just me on my lonesome.
> I do have a big dog though  not that she'd be a fat lot of use for protection  she's as daft as a brush, but she keeps me warm and is great company. Mind you, she snores and farts and pinches the duvet worse than most men would and she doesn't even make a cuppa in the morning :dog: and she can't play cards or do the crossword. She never moans though and I get to pick what's on telly



well play cards do the crossword cant make tea thats a the only problem need teaching on how w to do that difficult task telly not a problem just downloa what iwatch anyway as iwont pay for tv licence so am a day behind most of it cough cough



carool what you done now hit another bridge or did the van go floating off in the floods and got stuck all by it self


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 19, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> I wonder what the age of the oldest wild camper is? Anybody know?
> 
> Love the story of Johnny's dad at 83 still enjoying himself.




There`s quite a few *centenarians* on here or at least i think they are the way they whinge and moan about everything  :scared:


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi we have done 30,000 miles in our van since retiring at 65, 95% of it in Europe so you don't give up till your wick dries out or you drive off a mountain.There are still a lot of places to see and new Adventures to find good or bad but thats the fun of it.
When I feel to old for Europe or I can't pull the step out i will then just tour around the UK and Scotland and Wales and Ireland.:lol-053::scared::wave:

Regards Snowbirds.(some were in France).:sad::sad:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 19, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I can't get my van rocking in a force ten gale on top of a cliff, is it because I am on my own?



well if you need a hand gettting it rocking then push harder wellwont say what iwas going tosay as iam a gentleman lol

did have my van rocking one night it was on top of shap and couple of time felt it bounce as it went up and dropped scary fairy


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 19, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> did have my van rocking one night it was on top of shap and couple of time felt it bounce as it went up and dropped scary fairy


We were once on top of a cliff in a static caravan, in the middle of the night Maggy said, did the van just move, I replied that although the storm was bad it was a big van with chains anchored to the ground so it could not have moved, the next morning I went outside and the chain holding us back from the cliff top (20ft away) had pulled out of the ground slightly, the front chain was hanging loose, it was Friday morning so we cut our losses and went home, it was scary and I had strange dreams for weeks.


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 19, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> well play cards do the crossword cant make tea thats a the only problem need teaching on how w to do that difficult task telly not a problem just downloa what iwatch anyway as iwont pay for tv licence so am a day behind most of it cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> carool what you done now hit another bridge or did the van go floating off in the floods and got stuck all by it self



:raofl: you big tease hippy! Made me blush 

Now go put the kettle on and start practising  one sugar for me, let it stand but I don't want it stewed, not too much milk or its not hot enough and milk always goes in last after the teabag has come out. Good man


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 19, 2016)

well short of two components for that tea bags and cows milk well int that case i have to dirive down to devon and take you out to dinner one night you name the pub and time and i find it no strings just dinner yes iam being serious


----------



## meggypeggy (Jan 19, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> well short of two components for that tea bags and cows milk well int that case i have to dirive down to devon and take you out to dinner one night you name the pub and time and i find it no strings just dinner yes iam being serious



Oh I can't be doing with this "no strings" lark hippy :hammer:

I've met your sort before :raofl:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 19, 2016)

meggypeggy said:


> Oh I can't be doing with this "no strings" lark hippy :hammer:
> 
> I've met your sort before :raofl:




I fully agree    :dance:   chains and shackles are much better   :lol-049:


----------



## QFour (Jan 19, 2016)

You don't have to stop .. You can pick up the latest MH at the Pearly Gates .. Comes complete with wings ..




..


----------



## pughed2 (Jan 19, 2016)

*75 too old?*

I met a 75 year old French bloke last year somewhere down by the Rhine, who was proud to show me his 6 berth wondervan with all its features...........had sort of small rooms leading off a central space etc..........he was full timing on his own all around france and clearly more at home doing it than I am, and I am much `younger`..........does that help your question?............steve bristol


----------



## carol (Jan 19, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> well play cards do the crossword cant make tea thats a the only problem need teaching on how w to do that difficult task telly not a problem just downloa what iwatch anyway as iwont pay for tv licence so am a day behind most of it cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> carool what you done now hit another bridge or did the van go floating off in the floods and got stuck all by it self



Nooooo. Hippie, it's a house roof I'm getting!


----------



## n brown (Jan 19, 2016)

carol said:


> Nooooo. Hippie, it's a house roof I'm getting!


but how on earth did you knock that off ?


----------



## alcam (Jan 19, 2016)

snowbirds said:


> Regards Snowbirds.*(some were in France)*.:sad::sad:



and some are in Spain


----------



## Firefox (Jan 19, 2016)

Pack it in when you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 20, 2016)

carol said:


> Nooooo. Hippie, it's a house roof I'm getting!



I had heard rumours, texts were being sent back and forth, even emails were being sent in the middle of the night but now Carol has confirmed what we all suspected, she has a slate loose:dance:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 20, 2016)

what aree you saying tezza carol has nothing up stairs that not nice is it lol


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 20, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> what aree you saying tezza carol has nothing up stairs that not nice is it lol





She lives in a bungalow ?


----------



## Sundri (Jan 20, 2016)

I think that before you start criticising Carol too much you should read her book “Topless through France”.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 20, 2016)

I think I will try to sleep now  while I can :sleep-027::sleep-027::sleep-027::sleep-027:


----------



## big tom (Jan 20, 2016)

Age is just a number dont think about it you will know when to give up, we are both 75 and off to Southern Spain on Friday   for 2 months, when I get back I will take my HGV medical again as I still do a bit .I was talking to man recently who said he liked sea fishing but had not been for a while I offered to go with him and he said no he could not go now he was 70!!!  The photo is of Ted Fenwick which I took at the Billown  Race circuit in the Isle of Man last year he had just come in from winning the race against  lads he could be great grandfather to the number on his bike 87,that is his age this year it will be 88 .


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 20, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## big tom (Jan 20, 2016)

[No message]


----------

